
Why Energy Storage Is About to Get Big – And Cheap - jseliger
http://rameznaam.com/2015/04/14/energy-storage-about-to-get-big-and-cheap/#FlowCAES
======
hwstar
It will be interesting to see how the utilities react to this. Right now the
utilities in California are phasing in a $10.00 per month base rate which is
fixed regardless of the amount of energy you use.

I would think that this base rate could go even higher as a means to
discourage local energy storage. In this scenario, the only recourse for the
energy consumer would be to disconnect from the grid entirely.

Some states have laws (e.g. Florida) which prohibit consumers from
disconnecting from the grid for 'public safety' issues. Are the utility
companies powerful enough to get more states to adopt such a law, or pass such
a law at the Federal level? We will have to see.

